
Viber Boycotts Facebook - gmargari
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/jun/25/exclusive-viber-severs-ties-with-facebook-in-growing-boycott
======
Lammy
"Viber sees opportunity for free publicity."

~~~
gmargari
> "It’s something that will hurt some of our users [who] like to use the
> Facebook Connect solutions to log in. It’s hurt some of our marketing
> strategies, because they won’t be able to use Facebook advertising to
> promote their campaigns. It’s not an easy decision. It’s not going to kill
> Viber, but it hurts"

I get your point but it doesn't sound so "free" to me.

